# Trudnoća i porod > Prije začeća >  Dabroston...2.dio

## maria71

ovo mi se čini jedini topic koji možda ima  veze sa mnom.....

ovako progesteron mi šteka ,estrogen je ok ,sluznica maternice vodi svoju politiku i od 10.9. do danas sam imala što jača što slabija krvarenja.


bila danas na pregledu

opcije dabroston  ili mirena

dr ne preporučuje metodu proći će samo   :Grin:   koja je moja omiljena 

savjet ,linkovi, pp-ovi  su dobrodošli

----------


## wewa

Maria, a jesi probala caj od vrkute?

----------


## maria71

> Maria, a jesi probala caj od vrkute?


ne

----------


## wewa

> wewa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Maria, a jesi probala caj od vrkute?
> 
> 
> ne


pa probaj  :Smile:

----------


## maria71

vrkuta se  rimuje sa kukuta a to me asocira na čaj od oleandera   :Grin:  

ima li đe kakav link ?  :Wink:

----------


## linolada

Da se i ja pridruzim " klubu uzivalaca Dabrostona "    :Laughing:  

Ja ga uzimam od pre dva meseca, zbog dva spontana pobacaja koja sam imala u razmaku od 3 meseca. Pijem ga kao i vecina vas, 2x1 od polovine ciklusa do dva dana pred M (imam uredne cikluse, na 28 dana ), nakon sto uradim test iz krvi i proverim da li sam mozda trudna. Od nus pojava imam mucnine, i primecujem da mi se kosa stanjila drasticno,ali ne znam da li to bas ima veze sa Dabrostonom.
Inace, M mi ne kasni, stigne tacno drugog dana nakon sto prestanem da pijem progesteron. Ne znam da li ce mi pomoci, nadam se da hoce, i svakog mesca sa novom nadom pocnem da pijem te " carobne tabletice ". Danas mi je osmi dan ciklusa, jos 7 pa pocinjem sa novom turom Dabrostona.

Pozdrav svim "clanicama kluba uzivalaca Dabrostona "    :Heart:

----------


## maksi

Ja vam pijem dabroston zadnjih 10 godina i nikada nisam imala nikakvih problema.   :Grin:

----------


## nikka

Ja ga pijem 1 mj. od 15-25 dana. Sad sam dobila prvu M, nisam imala spotting M mi je trajala 4 dana, mogu reći da sam zadovoljna  :Smile:  
Ja sam ga inaće počela piti je zadnja 3 mj. nisam imala O

----------


## iva28

Pozdrav!!!

Pridružujem se uživalicama dabrostona!

Ovaj mjesec započeh s uzimanjem i već, čini mi se, problemi na vidiku. Zadnju tabletku s guštom pogutnuh prošlu srijedu i od tada ništa se ne događa u me (tjedan dana). 
M. trebala ja dobit u ponedjeljak,al...za sada...velika nula :Crying or Very sad:  
Danas mi 33 dc i po ovome za sada, dabroston meni ništa regulirao nije sam me dodatno "zbrigirao".

zik-zik-zik...dabrostončiću :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## maksi

Ne brini se još. Ovo ti je tek prvi mjesec uzimanja.  :/

----------


## nikka

a da napraviš testić   :Smile:

----------


## iva28

> a da napraviš testić


Ajoj, mislim da mi besmisleno, bar za sad, budit nadu u sebi. Naime, moj big problemus su teško izdrživi (za psihu mislim) produljeni ciklusi, tak da znam oduljit i do 40dc, a gotovo uvijek ispunjena ja, kroz te dane, u sebi "gruntalačkim nadicama "za mogućim + na testiću. 

Neobičnost: ovaj mjesec s dabrostonom ne osjetih nikakve ovulacijske pikancije (probadanja) što mi inače skroz normal bilo dosad. Jel to moguće da dabrostoni djeluju i mijenjaju me ili ja ludim polako...???

Poljupchek od wrckave ive koja vas puno voli  :Kiss:

----------


## MIAANNA

Da li su nekog prestale boliti grudi od dabrostona?mene bole od ovulacije koja je bila 11.d.c. i danas 19.d.c.,četvrti dan na dabrostonima bole jako malo ili ništa?osim toga ništa neprimjećujem kao da i ne pijem dabrostone!

----------


## maria71

ja nemam cice ,ja imam 2 betonske kugle  :Evil or Very Mad:  


jel tako uvijek i zauvijek ?

----------


## Betty

Nekad bole nekad ne bole . Nekad rastu nekad ne rastu . Kao i sve ostalo na " Prije zaceca " i reakcije na dabroston zavise od zene do zene i od ciklusa do ciklusa . 

*iva28*
 ako si pravilno uzimala Dabrostone , a nije trudnoca u pitanju ,  M ce doci najkasnije 9 dana od dana zadnje tablete . Jedino ako si pocela sa dabrostonima prije O , onda M nece doci dok se lutealna faza ne zavrsi .

----------


## Betty

> ovo mi se čini jedini topic koji možda ima  veze sa mnom.....
> 
> ovako progesteron mi šteka ,estrogen je ok ,sluznica maternice vodi svoju politiku i od 10.9. do danas sam imala što jača što slabija krvarenja.
> 
> 
> bila danas na pregledu
> 
> opcije dabroston  ili mirena
> 
> ...


Hajde ti malo poblize objasni kako steka progesteron i kojoj politickoj opciji pripada ta tvoja  materica da bi mi znali da ti odgovorimo   :Grin:  
Koliki su ti ciklusi , planiras trudnocu ili ne , koje su boje ta krvarenja kod tebe ...Jel to samo jedan ciklus ili ...?

----------


## maria71

maternica ima podstanara, miom veličine mandarine

ciklusi su od 30 do 120 dana....ovo sa 120 dana je počelo iza poroda

ne planiram trudnoću

šou s krvarenjima je počeo ove godine u 3 mjesecu, najprije 7 ili 10 dana crvena krv, a onda poplavaaaa crne krvi s nekim komadićima

tako da mi je zadnja menstruacija trajala 18 dana   :Rolling Eyes:  

poregestorna ima u tragovima, tak ovele nalazi

----------


## Betty

*maria* moze biti da krvaris i zbog mioma (u pocetku su ta krvarenja normalna , pa onda sve duza i duza, menstruacije sve bolnije i bolnije  ) 

Cesto je uzrok i  psihicka trauma (napor, stres, shok itd), fizicka trauma (umor, pretjerano i neuobicajeno fizicko naprezanje, glad ili izgladnjivanje..  ranija menopauza . 

Provjeri  prolaktin   , tebi steka i ovulacija koliko vidim ( ciklusi od 120 dana, progesteron u tragovima  ) Crna krv = hormonski poremecaj  (progesteron ili progesteron zbog prolaktina ) 

Mirena  ti isto nije losa solucija s obzirom da ne planiras trudnocu  , a i regulisace ti hormone  , ali ako imas u planu drugo dijete jednog dana , onda bolje dabrostoni .

Vitex ce tebi isto biti dobar ja mislim . Imas Encijanov PMS - FREE on regulise prolaktin , povecava progesteron , drzi PMS u granicama normale . Jedino sto po pravilu ne bi trebalo da se koristi uz hormonsku terapiju pa  samim tim ni dabrostone ...

----------


## maria71

betty   :Love:  

psihičkih trauma imam koliko hoćeš, tko hoće bar jednu   :Grin:  ?

vitex sam probala 2 il i3 ciklusa lani , nisam primjetila neko poboljšanje....

----------


## pujica

> vitex sam probala 2 il i3 ciklusa lani , nisam primjetila neko poboljšanje....


vitex pocinje djelovati tek nakon tri mjesca uzastopnog uzimanja, znaci pila si ga prekratko

i da, zasto ne izvadis taj miom?

----------


## maria71

pa ne mogu ga ja izvadit žlicom   :Grin:  

ginekolog nije još za tu opciju, a iskreno nisam ni ja nakon trauma sa općom od carskog

i visokog tlaka

----------


## wewa

a da konsultujes jos nekog ginekologa?
ja bih ti preporucila i da proucis topice o endometriozi, posebno ako su ta krvarenja bolna. i svakako uraditi hormonalni status, prije svega ostalog.

a za vrkutu, ima brate topica koliko hoces, ali taj caj je super za endometrij, a moze se naci u svakoj apoteci  :Wink:

----------


## maria71

a morat ću

no uz ovo moje radno vrijeme ,moram čeakt do zimskih praznika

----------


## Pepy

Drage, imam jedno pitanjce vezano uz Dabrostone.

Betty i Rene2, nevjerojatno ste me prosvijetlile što se tiče tih dabrića- prije deset mjeseci ginač mi ih je dao da skratim cikluse. 

I oni su se skratili (na 28 dana). Ali kako meni O nastupa između 15 i 27 dana, vjerojatno su i spriječili O (shvatim ja po vašim postovima), tako da od skraćenih ciklusa nisam nešto profitirala. 

Onda sam ih prestala uzimati, i ciklusi su mi ponovno sve dulji i dulji. 

A sad konačno pitanje - ima li smisla uzimati dabriće za skraćivanje ciklusa, kad je meni lutealna faza ok, a ona prije varira za poludit. Jer po mojoj logici, sve što mogu postići s dabrićima je izbjeći O :? 

Hvala komadi na odgovoru.

----------


## iva28

> *iva28*
>  ako si pravilno uzimala Dabrostone , a nije trudnoca u pitanju ,  M ce doci najkasnije 9 dana od dana zadnje tablete . Jedino ako si pocela sa dabrostonima prije O , onda M nece doci dok se lutealna faza ne zavrsi .


Betty, s dabrostonima počeh odmah nakon zadnjeg pregleda, kad mi G. propisao uzimat ih, a to bilo prije O, tak da...čekat ću...začudo nije mi teško; nemam jako pms izražen (bez imalo grčeva!!!), čak i prištičavci malo smirili...ovak sva natečena jesam, al to se da izdržat  :Wink:  
...ova lutealna faza o kojoj mi pisala ti... kolko ona traje...dva tjedna otprilike?

Ispravi me i oprosti ak u "magli plivam" (ne)znanjem. :/

----------


## picciridda

Betty,hvala na odgovoru....
Sorry na novom forumu...

----------


## linolada

Ja sam se taman pohvalila proslog meseca kako nemam nikakvih nus-efekata od Dabrostona, ali sad vec nisam vise sigurna : primetila sam da mi redovno izaziva opstipaciju, a za ostale "simptome" ne znam da li imaju veze sa njim : toplotni talasi, zamor, preskakanje srca .

Jel imala neka od vas slicne probleme ? Da li ih izaziva Dabroston ?

Moram da priznam da sam pomalo ljuta i na svoju doktorku, i na sebe. Na nju, jer mi nije pre prepisivanja Dabrostona rekla da proverim hormonalni status, a na sebe sto sam pocela da ga uzimam bez prethodne provere hormona.

----------


## april

Nekoliko pitanja.

Ovo je drugi mj.da pijem Dabroston od 11-25 dana ciklusa 2/1tabletu, za regulaciju ciklusa. Do tad ciklusi 60-62dana.Imam PCOS.

Cijelo vrijeme mjerim BT.Dok nisam pila Dabroston uočavala sam skok temp., nakon kojeg bi za 14 dana dobila M.
Prošli mj.toga nije bilo, mislim da nije bilo ni O.Danas mi je 13dan ciklusa, ništa.

Dali se za vrijeme terapije Dabrostonom uopće ovulira.I jeli moguća trudnoća.Znam da nisu kontracepcija.

----------


## Jill

april, pronadji malo dalje mislim  na drugoj strani temu dabroston. To ti je prvi deo 'rasprave' i videces kako postoji misljenje da ako se lek uzima pre ovulacije verovatno sprecava ovulaciju. iz istih razloga ja necu uzeti od 14dc (od ponedeljka) kako mi je doktor preporucio, nego cu prvo proveriti imam li ovulaciju. nisam bas u situaciji da tek tako propustam ovulacije, a cini mi se da je doc uveren da je necu imati ovog meseca, meni se cini da je prebrzo zakljucio... videcemo ko je u pravu   :Smile:

----------


## pirica

dabroston po mom saznanju ne sprečava O već je prikrije pa ne možeš točno znat kad je ona bila, neka me netko ispravi ako nisam u pravu

----------


## smrčina mrkica

Ja sam i jednu i drugu trudnocu pila Dabrostone i znam samo da mi je od njih trbuh dlakav kao u nekog majmuna   :Mad:

----------


## april

E da, dlake mi rastu za poludit, i prije su al ovo je sad užas.Baš razmišljam da počmem čupat brkove, još i to uz sve.

----------


## Jill

Ako mi ovo neka od vas zna izracunati bicu joj vecito zahvalna    :Love:  

Ako mi 15 dc ovugnost pokazuje O, a na UZ kazu jos nije bila (folikul 13mm), pa mi 16 dc ovugnost opet pokaze O, moze biti da ce O zaista doci za dan-dva.
Ali ako ja tog 16dc pocnem da pijem dabroston, da li ce mi to spreciti ovulaciju koja samo sto nije krenula? Guglam, Rodam, ali nista precizno ne mogu naci da mi na to odgovori.  :/

----------


## Aurora*

*Jill*, kao sto je i *pirica* tri posta iznad rekla, a ja bih se s njom slozila, Dabroston ne sprijecava ovulaciju. 

Ipak, ja bih radije pricekala O i onda tek pocela sa uzimanjem Dabrostona.

A sto se tice tvog pitanja bas u vezi toga, znaci kada bi ovulacija mogla nastupiti kod tebe, folikul od 13 mm, bas ne ukazuje na to da bi to moglo biti danas, sutra, sto nije u sukladnosti sa ovugnost testom. Jesi sigurna da je test stvarno pozitivan? Da li je testna crtica tamna ili tamnija od kontrolne?

----------


## Jill

testna crtica je sasvim jasno, bez ikakvog zagledavanja, tamnija od kontrolne evo vec 2 dana, i juce i danas mereno oko 15h. jutros me doktor zgranuo kad je rekao da nije bilo ovulacije i da on ne vidi tu nista zanimljivo, endo tanak 8mm a folikul samo 13mm. a 16dc. sad ne znam jel to znaci da nece ni puknuti, da nije dovoljno zreo ili da nema js u njemu?

ali ovaj test me potpuno zbunjuje...

----------


## Jill

jos jedan dokaz za sve sumnjicave da dabroston moze naskoditi O, kao sto sam priznajem ja mislila. evo podatka sa sajta drug bank o dydrogesteronu sto je genericko ime za dabroston:

At therapeutic levels, dydrogesterone has no contraceptive effect as it does not inhibit or interfere with ovulation or the corpus luteum.

----------


## Gombica

Jel dabrostone isto sto i Ultrogestan? Ja pijem Ultrogestan pa sam negde citala da je dabroston zamena ali ne znam jel isto ? Ako jeste, eto jos jedne u klubu  :Smile:

----------


## Aurora*

> Jel dabrostone isto sto i Ultrogestan? Ja pijem Ultrogestan pa sam negde citala da je dabroston zamena ali ne znam jel isto ? Ako jeste, eto jos jedne u klubu


Utrogestan sadrzi cisti progesteron, a Dabroston je didrogesteron.

----------


## katarina

cure a što ako nemaš ovulacije kao npr kod mene...

imam policistične jajnike i menzis mi u pravilu i ne đođe, a kad đođe uvijek su to neka brljanja.

dabriće pijem ili 14 dana x2 tbl dnevno, ili 5 dana x3 tbl dnevno.

sad sam na 14-dnevnoj terapiji,pijem macinu travic, folic tbl.

----------


## katarina

da zaboravila sam napomenuti da menzis uvijek dobijem četvrti dan nakon uzimanja zadnje tbl. i u pravilu nemam nikakve veće nuspojave kod uzimanja dabrića.

----------


## katarina

cure vidim da se fakat kužite u dabriće :D , kada da počnem piti dabroston ako sam menzis dobila 29.11.07. s tim da mi je taj dan brljavilo a drugi dan dakle 30.je krenulo pravo krvarenje?i u kojoj dozi?

imam pco i zapravo su mi ovulacije prava rijetkost.

----------


## Charlie

*katarina*, to bi ipak trebala pitati svog doktora - ne mogu ti cure s foruma, koliko god bile iskusne, propisivati doziranje lijekova   :Wink:

----------


## katarina

to sam si i mislila da će netko napisati  :Grin:   :Kiss:  ali ja ne tražim recept već iskustvo,  :Love:  savjet....

da je tako onda bi cijela tema o dabrostonu bila zabranjena.

ja dabriće pijem kao što sam prethodno napisala za izazivanje menstruacije jer imam policistične jajnike i u pravilu popijem dabroston ukoliko mi menzis ne dođe,s obzirom da mi je sad zadnji dan M htjela sam čuti od iskusnijih cura (jer vidim da su se savjeti davali i prije)njihovo mišljenje kad mi je najbolje započeti sa dabrićima.  :Love:  da nekako unormalim ciklus.

charlie  :Love:

----------


## pujica

> *katarina*, to bi ipak trebala pitati svog doktora - ne mogu ti cure s foruma, koliko god bile iskusne, propisivati doziranje lijekova


potpisujem + dodajem - dabroston je lijek na recept ciju upotrebu prepisuje iskljucivo lijecnik i samo on i nitko drugi moze reci kada i koliko ga treba piti

cure su iznosile svoja iskustva prema onome sto je njima lijecnik bio prepisao, a obzirom da je svaka od nas jedinstveni slucaj nitko ovdje ne moze (ni ne smije) davati savjete bez lijecnika

----------


## pitalica

hej cure! Podižem ovu temu jer imam jedno pitanjce....Jel može dabroston uzrokovati "sunčani iscjedak"....jel se to kome javilo dok ga je pio?

----------


## pitalica

hop, hop podižem pitanjce....somebody, anybody....

----------


## Betty

> hej cure! Podižem ovu temu jer imam jedno pitanjce....Jel može dabroston uzrokovati "sunčani iscjedak"....jel se to kome javilo dok ga je pio?


Ja sam dok sam uzimala dabrostone imala malo " ljepljiviji " iscjedak .Ne sjecam se da li je bas bio suncani , ali bilo ga je vise nago obicno . Isto tako znam da nekome dabrostoni nisu uticali na iscjedak . Znaci zakljucak  : kao i sve sto se tice plodnosti zena , sve je individualno i zavisi od zene do zene .

----------


## pitalica

Hello!
Evo ja ovaj ciklus pila D. od 16-26 DC.....
Međutim, sad mi je već 32 DC i nema menge, znači u 6 dana od prestanka s dabrostonima-nema menge!!!!! (nisam trudna)
Nakon koliko ju se obično dobije? Ovo čekanje me već izluđuje!
O PMSu da i ne pričam  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## vikki

Dok sam ih pila 16-25 i 12-25 dc, dobivala sam mengu 27. ili 28. dan ciklusa, dakle dva do tri dana nakon prestanka uzimanja dabrića. Inače su mi ciklusi kad je sve ok 28 dana. A da nisi ipak trudna, hm? I da, pila sam zbog vanmenstrualnih krvarenja, a prestala piti kad sam vidjela da ne djeluju više. Sad ne pijem ništa i krvarenja nema, dakle fakat je sve individualno.

----------


## pitalica

100% nisam trudna,
Radila sam testove ovako:
26.DC one step - negativan
29 DC one step-negativan
danas-sign test negativan

A valjda bi jedan htio biti pozitivan da sam trudna!  :Laughing:  
Ali tako lijepi minusi bez greške!

Eto-ne znam uopće kaj se dešava!
Zapravo-možda ima jedna opcija-dabrostone sam pila da bi mi puknula funkcionalna cista-jel možda zbog te ciste još uvijek ne dobivam????

Jel imao tko takav slučaj? :?

----------


## vikki

> Zapravo-možda ima jedna opcija-dabrostone sam pila da bi mi puknula funkcionalna cista-jel možda zbog te ciste još uvijek ne dobivam????
> 
> Jel imao tko takav slučaj? :?


Pila sam ih jednom i zbog ciste i pukla je, ali nikad nisam čekala mengu dulje od tri dana. Javit će ti se valjda neka od cura koja više zna. Možda UZV?  :?

----------


## magi7

Drage moje, evo ja se uključujem kao novi član.MM i ja pokušavamo već 2 godine bebača ali ništa za sada. Nalazi za sada meni i njemu sve OK. Bila sam na folikulometriji i sve ok -folikul bio 23mm i rekla doktorica kad da imamo odnos i rekla da je sve prošlo OK. E sad dala mi da pijem dabroston 3x1 do kad ne dobijem :mad: ili ako ostanem trudna da nastavim. Međutim meni već tri dana brljavi nikako da krene i stalno me boli trbuh kao da će krenut svaki čas. Sad ja ne znam da li postoji ikakva mogućnost da sam trudna pa da ipak napravim test ili je takvo odugovlačenje samo od dabrostona?
Ako netko ima slično iskustvo, molim za savjet. Ja se samo nadam da je sve ok.   :Wink:

----------


## Betty

> Drage moje, evo ja se uključujem kao novi član.MM i ja pokušavamo već 2 godine bebača ali ništa za sada. Nalazi za sada meni i njemu sve OK. Bila sam na folikulometriji i sve ok -folikul bio 23mm i rekla doktorica kad da imamo odnos i rekla da je sve prošlo OK. E sad dala mi da pijem dabroston 3x1 do kad ne dobijem :mad: ili ako ostanem trudna da nastavim. Međutim meni već tri dana brljavi nikako da krene i stalno me boli trbuh kao da će krenut svaki čas. Sad ja ne znam da li postoji ikakva mogućnost da sam trudna pa da ipak napravim test ili je takvo odugovlačenje samo od dabrostona?
> Ako netko ima slično iskustvo, molim za savjet. Ja se samo nadam da je sve ok.


Pa koliko ti je dana rekla da pijes , mislim do kojeg dc ?
Obicno kazu " pijes do tad i tad , napravis test , ako je negativan -prestajes sa dabrostonima , ako je pozitivan nastavljas i javljas se doktoru "  
Moze biti i trudnoca , a moze biti i da ces dobiti , iskustva sa dabrostonima su razlicita . Uradi test i sretno   :Kiss:

----------


## katarina

Meni se dogodilo nešto što mi se nije nikad od kad pijem dabrostone, a to je da nisam dobila menzis iako je prošlo već četri dana od zadnje tablete(uvijek dobijem treći dan)!!!!
Radila sam test i pokazao je jedan veliki minus.
Trbuh me rastura a grudi ne smijem dotaknuti.
Da li je netko imao takav slučaj?

----------


## rina5

Ja ih pijem već godinama i uvijek dobijem treći dan, ali jednom sam čekala čak 7 ili 8 dana, dakle sve je moguće. Mene muči to da bez njih nemam M, a bojim se prestati piti ih, a unatoč tome imam vodene ciste i to već 8. DC znaju biti po 5 cm velike. Da li je moguće da sam se navikla na Dabrostone? I da li ciste mogu preživjeti M ili mi narastu u jednom danu? :?

----------


## amellee

POMOĆ..... dali pravilno pijem Dabrostone ... naime strah me je da ih možda nepijem pravilno pa da mi zbog toga izostane O(ako je to uopće moguće???)...  Naime nakon što mi je kasnila popila sam jednu turu od 2x1/5dana i nakon 4 dana dobila M...Gin. mi je rekao da ih pijem 5 dana od 16-21 DC po 2x1 tbl.(još naredna tri ciklusa)... s obzirom da mi je ciklus (prije dok mi nije izostala menstruacija) bio 30 dana... ja sam shvatila da mi je baš taj 16DC (kad počinjem s terapijom) ovulacija...a po vašim postovima sam skužila da bi se oni trebali piti nakon ovulacije....      :Sad:  možda pričam gluposti ali to je neka moja logika....
sad mi je prošao drugi dan nakon druge terapije i trbuh me rastura za poludit...čekam odnosno nečekam M jer bi htjela da sam T ali što ako nije ni bilo O.....  
Joj raspisala sam se ... ali molim Vas da mi odgovorite...  Hvala...

----------


## pupeta

tako sam i ja pila dabrostone ali od 11 do 25 dana ciklusa i svaki putsam zeznula ovulaciju,i tako 6 mjeseci dok to isam skuzila   :Sad:  
ovaj prosli ciklus sam mjerila BBT i onda kada sam utvrdila ovulaciju sam ih pocela piti ali svejedno nije urodilo plodom.
sada se nadam necemu u ovom ciklusu.
meni su ciklusi 35 40dana i ja sam mislila da mi uvjek kasni ali s obzirom da mi je ovulacija 25 dan ciklusa onda je logican dugi ciklus
ja bi ti savjetovala da utvrdis ovulaciju pa da ih pijes da nebi bilo uzalud.

----------


## amellee

Hvala pupeta  ....toga   sam  se i bojala..    :Sad:   .. dali preporučaš trakice... i ako da gdje ih mogu nabaviti....  :?

----------


## Rene2

amellee imaš temu o trakicama i sve tamo piše i linkovi i cijene i načini plaćnja i rok dostave...upute za korištenje, naša iskustva, pa čak i slikice pozitivnih, negativnih, usporedba s bazalnim temperaturama....SVE

----------


## amellee

Hvala... nova sam na forumu pa još nisam proučila sve teme....  pusa.. :D

----------


## lola22

Da li sve vi koje pijete Dabrostone, imate problema sa dlakavoscu?Ja inace imam sa tim strasnih problema (imam PCOS), pa se bojim da mi od uzimanja dabrostona ne bude jos gore?

----------

bok svima...ja sam jedna nova....
ali imam samo jedno pitanjce...pročitala sam skoro sve postove vezane za taj famozan Dabroston...i s obzirom da ga moram piti nadam se da neću imati prevelike komplikacije kao neke od djevojaka...ali trenutno me zanima ovo...dali se on može uzimati na recept, odnosno da li recept tražim kod ginekologa ili mogu i kod doktorice opće prakse (pročitala sam da su neke išle kod opće prakse)? i jel ima ko kakvu ideju o kojoj je cijeni riječ...sa receptom i bez recepta? 

hvala vam unaprijed svima!!!!   :Smile:   :Kiss:

----------

Imam jedno pitanje? Nakon ovulacije uzimala sam Dabrostone 3x1, jer postoji mogucnost da sam u drugom stanju, s obzirom da sam isla na folikulimetriju, dobivala hormone, i stopericu. Ginekologica mi je rekla da ih pijem sve dok ne dobijem M. Kada mi se je pojavio smedkasti iscjedak prestala sam ih uzimati misleci kako cu procuriti, no medutim nista (prestala sam uzimati Dabrostone prije negdje 10-tak dana). Sta vi mislite da li je u tom slucaju moguca trudnoca?
Oprostite na dugackom postu pozdrav

----------


## nikka

*jelenica* možeš i kod dr. opće prakse dobiti recept, a ako ga kupuješ dođe oko 100 kn.

*ivic* ja bi napravila test i ~~~~~~~~~~~~za + :D

----------


## endi

ja sam bila na folikometriji i folikul ok, rekao doktor kada odnos i da počmem piti tablete dobrostan 3x1, dva tjedna. kad sam trebala dobiti bio mi smeđkas iscjedak 5 dana i onda došla prava vjestica. Pa me buni, ja sam mislila kad piješ dobrostan da nema smeđkastog iscjedka.....a uvijek sam imala redovite cikluse 31 do 33 dan. Ništa ne kužim zašto je taj dobrostan

----------


## Betty

*endi* da li si i prije terapije dabrostonima imala spotting ( smedjkasti iscjedak ) ili se on pojavio prvi put pod dabrostonima  ??
Ja cu pokusati da ti objasnim sto krace mogu . 
Nakon ovulacije zuto tijelo luci hormon progesteron koji utice na debljinu endometrijuma , prokrvljenost i sl . Znaci progesteron je taj koji omogucava i priprema organizam za trudnocu . Ako zuto tijelo ne luci dovoljno progesterona endometrij dobija " signal " da se ljusti i tada od kolicine progesterona u organizmu zavisi i kolicina i boja krvarenja . Ako nema dovoljno progesterona tesko da ce doci do trudnoce jer oplodjena jajna celija nema vremena da se ugnijezdi u zid materice jer je on vec poceo propadati . 
Dabroston je nista drugo nego dodatni progesteron . Ako si i prije imala ova krvarenja onda je tebi mozda dabroston preslab pa trazi utrogestane . Ako si prvi put sada , pod dabrostonima , iskusila spotting onda je vjerovatno probojno krvarenje . Organizmu treba vremena da se privikne da novu hormonsku sliku . Pruzi mu sansu jos ovaj ciklus pa ako ne bude djelovao kako treba , trazi utrogestane .   :Kiss:

----------


## endi

hvala puno na odgovoru betty, uvijek je lakše kad ti neko nešto pojasni, ja prvi put pijem dobrostan

----------


## maksi

> Da li sve vi koje pijete Dabrostone, imate problema sa dlakavoscu?Ja inace imam sa tim strasnih problema (imam PCOS), pa se bojim da mi od uzimanja dabrostona ne bude jos gore?



I ja imam PCOS. Sa dlakavošću nikad nisam imla problema ni prije dabrostona ni kada sam ga uzimala.

----------


## Pandora Aura Monroe

Nakon folikulometrije kojom je utvrđeno da folikul od 11.98 mm na 11. dc do 14. dc nije narastao, dobila sam Dabroston i sad sam potpuno :?. Zašto Dabroston? Koja bi mu trebala biti uloga? Čitam da se taj lijek primjenjuje kod manjka progesterona, nedostatne funkcije žutog tijela... Kao laiku čini mi se da je moj problem u proliferacijskoj, a ne u lutealnoj fazi! ?!? Ako mi žuto tijelo ne radi kako treba, od čega mi onda u svakom ciklusu poraste BT? Koliko znam, porast temperature uzrokuje povišenje razine progesterona odmah nakon ovulacije. Fefe mi svaki put zabilježi ovulaciju, ciklusi su mi redoviti i prilično pravilni - 27/28 dana (OK, istina, imala sam nedavno jedan produženi od 31), lutealna faza je sasvim pristojne dužine, nikad nikakvog spottinga, izostajanja menstruacije...ali ni trudnoće. 
Nisam stigla pitati ginića sve što je trebalo jer sam jurila na posao, a i on je imao punu čekaonicu pa pitam vas: čemu bi trebao doprinijeti taj Dabroston u mojem slučaju? Zna li tko?

----------


## pupeta

ja da sam na tvom mjestu ja nebih pila dabroston samo ce ti produziti ciklusi i pretrpati te progesteronom.
Pola godine mi je trebalo da uredim cikluse zbog dabrostona a bazalna temp se poremetila tako da mi je cjelo vrijeme bila iznad 37 kad bi se malo spustila bila sam presretna i nisam znala da je povisena od progesterona kako ga je bilo previse u organizmu tako sam imala povisenu bazalnu i u prvom a i u drugom djelu ciklusa. :/ i vjerujem da nisam imala ovulacije uopce jer je progesteron bio nadmocan u prvom djelu ciklusa a estrogen nizak,to jest estradiol mi je bio 0,07 u folikularnoj fazi,a ovulacija upitna i ako je dolazila dosla bi 25,27 dan ciklusa pa onda 15 dana dabrostona pa nikad kraja,grijala sam kao radijator  :Laughing:  
zato sam ja navalila na fitoestrogen u prvom djelu ciklusa a na fitoprogesteron u drugom djelu ciklusa i sada je napokon ciklus ok donekle.
fitoestrogeni i fitoprogesteroni reguliraju hormone nisu kao ovi sinteticki hormoni.
Kazu da od manjka progesterona dodje do spotinga nakon M ja mislim a i citala sam da moze doci i od viska.
Dok sam bila na dabrostonu 6 mjeseci cjelo to vrijeme nisam vidjela krv osim tog spotinga koji je trajao i po 11 dana.Kad sam prestala sa njim i okrenuila se vitexu,nocurku i djetelini crvenoj pocelo se sve normalno odvijati sa ciklusom.
Gubila sam dragocjeno vrijeme sa dabrostonom.

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Može pomoć? Kolegica mi je imala cistu 6 sm i rješili su joj to Dabrostonima. Procurila je na vrijeme, cista otišla prije M, a sada je opet dobila nakon 18 dana M?????? Jel moguće od njih?

----------


## †vanesax

U uputstvu koje stoji u Dabrostonu piše da je moguće da dođe do iznenadnih krvarenja. Ali nisam sigurna da se to odnosi na period posle uzimanja  :?

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Koristila ih je do M i onda prestala jer joj nisu rekli da nastavi...sada je nastavila pa ćemo vidjeti što se događa...nastavila na savjet drugog ginekologa!

----------


## Nataša,Sarajevo

Čitala sam dosta i prvi dio ove teme a i ovaj drugi, ali mi svejedno neke stvari nisu jasne...
Prije dva dana na kontroli moj dr.- kaže da bih trebala od 13.10. početi piti Dabroston, 2x1 ali da ćemo se svakako u međuvremenu još vidjeti pa ćemo utanačiti detalje, ali mogu ruku u vatru da stavim da mi je rekao da u tom slučaju ( AKO počnem piti lijek ) NE SMIJEM ostati trudna... :? 

A koliko vidim ovde po postovima, da se uz lijek može/smije zanijeti i da ne bi trebalo predstavljati problem, tako da sad stvarno ništa više ne kontam...

Ima li neka među vama da joj je rečeno nešto slično????

----------


## pirica

> Čitala sam dosta i prvi dio ove teme a i ovaj drugi, ali mi svejedno neke stvari nisu jasne...
> Prije dva dana na kontroli moj dr.- kaže da bih trebala od 13.10. početi piti Dabroston, 2x1 ali da ćemo se svakako u međuvremenu još vidjeti pa ćemo utanačiti detalje, ali mogu ruku u vatru da stavim da mi je rekao da u tom slučaju ( AKO počnem piti lijek ) NE SMIJEM ostati trudna... :? 
> 
> A koliko vidim ovde po postovima, da se uz lijek može/smije zanijeti i da ne bi trebalo predstavljati problem, tako da sad stvarno ništa više ne kontam...
> 
> Ima li neka među vama da joj je rečeno nešto slično????


krivo ti je rekao
dabroston je progesteron, tvz čuvar trudnoće i nema apsolutno nikakvog razloga zašto nebi smijela. ženama koje imaju problema u trudnoći (krvarenja i sl.) se daje dabroston, također se daje u slučajevima kada je luteinska faza ciklusa kratka a želi se ostvarit T, također se daje kada su dokazani problemi sa progesteronom a želi se ostvarit T. bitno ti je počet ga pit nakon O, on ti je svojevrsna podrška žutom tijelu.
i btw ako se ne smije ostat T zašto se daje kod potpomognute oplodnje nakon transfera utrogestan koji je jači od dabrostona

----------


## Nataša,Sarajevo

Hvala *pirica*, baš sam bila zbunjena.
Doduše ne mogu mu zamjeriti čak i ako je krivo rekao, primio me u trku, uniforme zamazane krvlju, vrlo toplo kao i obično, a potom odjurio na carski. Ama super je taj moj dr.   :Heart:

----------


## bzara

može pitanjce?!
cure koje piju dabrostone 2X1, da li popijete obje odjednom ili jednu ujutro,a jednu navečer?

----------


## a72

bzara,
ja pijem tako kako pise 2 puta po 1 (i to ujutro i uvece), kad bi pisalo 1x2 ,popila bih jednom na dan dvije...tako mi je logicno...  :Smile:

----------


## bzara

*a72*, je imaš pravo! potpuno je logično!
koji sam ja bedak, pravo me sram!   :Embarassed:  
ko da nemam veze sa medicinom! valjda kad se radi o drugom onda budem pametnija...
hvala ti! 
 :Kiss:

----------


## a72

bzara,   :Wink:

----------


## pujica

april



Pridružen/a: 16. 06. 2007. (09:41:38)
Postovi: 28

 Postano: pon pro 08, 2008 1:08 pm    Naslov: Duphaston i povišena temperatura???     

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Pozdrav, 

imate li kakvih iskustava s Duphaston tabletama.Doktorica mi ih dala umjesto Dabrostona, kojeg sam prije pila i bolje podnosila.A to su kao iste tablete, samo što se Duphaston proizvodi u Nizozemskoj. 
Pijem ga od 11 DC, pa tako 15 dana,2x1. 
Čudna mi je temperatura koja započima oko 10h ujutro i traje do 20h,penje se do 37.2. 
Rano ujutro je oko 36,8. 

Mogu li ove tablete utjecat na povišenje temp.? 
Inače, nekako se lošije osjećam uz njih.

----------


## ivana mlada mama

curke bok,pročitala sam sve postiće o dabićima i evo još jedne koja ih pije!ja imam kćer od 11 mjeseci,i od nakon poroda sam imala dva menzesa do 3 mj a rodila sam krajem prvog i do sada ništa.izgubila sam 23kg,radila sam uzv štitnjače koja je uredu,sa lh si nisam dobra ovo drugo je ok,ustanovljeno je da imam anovulacijske cikluse.obišla sam doktora i doktora,popila tableta i tableta i ništa!moj ginić mi je savjetovao odlučiti se što prije na drugu trudnoću,pošto i želim još imati dječice,te je rekao kako je ova odluka trudn.najbolja po pitanju mene da se vratim u normalu,sa svojim zdravljem!evo od 4.12.08.pijem dabrostone 2x1 i folik plus,nemam nikakvih problema,i evo danas sam dobila nekakav menzes!bila sam kod doktorice koja mi je susjeda ona je endokrinolog i rekla je da je ovo na dobrom putute kako isto savjetuje trudnoću,da se stvari ne zakompliciraju,nedao bog!e sad imam pitanjce,neki kažu da ako imama menzes da nemoram imati ovulaciju,sva sam zbunjena pa me zanima dali je kome ova kombinacija pomogla da zatrudni????oprostite što ovako duljim ali da stebolje upućene o čemu ja ubiti toliko razglabam!!!!!!!!  :Razz:   :Klap:

----------


## Sladja78

Citam vas vec duze vrijeme i mogu vam reci samo jedno SUPER STE

U braku sam 6 mjeseci i od bebaca nema jos nista(od toga oduzmite 2 mjeseca jer mi muz nije tu)
Prije njegovog odlaska otisla sam kod ginica kontam da se pregledam i da sam mirna narednih 4 mjeseca dok mi M ne dodje.
Kod ginica je bilo sve  :Smile:  poslao me 21 DC da izvadim hormone i bilo je sve ok
Rekao je kada M dodje da cemo raditi foliculometri.
Menga mi i nije bas nesto uredna pa mi je dao da pijem Dabroston 15 DC sve do dana dok ne dobijem :? 
Sad me ovo zanima,citam vase postove i jos ni jedan nisam procitala da ga je pila sve do dana menge :? 
Zadnju mengu sam imala 5.12 danas vec 33 dan a ja jos dobila nisam
Sta da radim :? 

Izvinjavam se moderartorima ako sam fulila temu  :Smile:

----------


## Sladja78

....zaboravila sam napisat da ga pijem 2x1  :Smile:

----------


## †vanesax

Nemoj mene mnogo slušati, ali ja koliko znam, Dabroston se pije do npr. 11 dana nakon ovulacije, pa se onda sačeka 2-3 dana i onda treba da dobiješ M. Tako nešto. Uglavnom, mora da nastane prekid terapije, da bi mogla dobiti.
Dabroston je progesteron i on će sprečavati krvarenje dokle god ga piješ.

Sigurno će se javiti neka forumašica koja sigurno zna, samo budi strpljiva.
Ajd sa srećom!

----------


## Sladja78

Joj draga u pravu si
Jutros sam zvala svog doktora i rekao mi je da prestanem(navodno nismo se sporazumili :/ )a ja sam sigurna da mi je rekao tako da ih pijem
Sad se nadam dobro obilnoj M

Hvala ti draga na odgovoru  :Kiss:

----------


## mufloncic

drage moje... imam malih problema.

moja dijagnoza je PCOS. 31 dc sam bila na folikulometriji koje je rekla da imam folikul od 5-6mm i da mi je endometrij 5mm. to je bilo 22.12. doktor mi je propisao dabrostone 10 dana 2x1... počela sam ih piti 24.12. danas mi je 8 dan nakon zadnje tablete dabrostona a od moje menstruacije ništa. ni traga.... grudi me bole ali dosta u široko... zanima me kakvo je vaše mišljenje....postoji li šansa da sam trudna??

----------


## mala nada

Jedno možda glupo pitanje,ali me muči pa ću vas ipak pitat.Ovako pila sam dobraston,dobila M koja je kratko trajala a 4 dc išla sam napraviti pretrage za prolaktin.Pitanje:da li je mogao dobraston utjecati na nalaz?

----------


## nikka

> drage moje... imam malih problema.
> 
> moja dijagnoza je PCOS. 31 dc sam bila na folikulometriji koje je rekla da imam folikul od 5-6mm i da mi je endometrij 5mm. to je bilo 22.12. doktor mi je propisao dabrostone 10 dana 2x1... počela sam ih piti 24.12. danas mi je 8 dan nakon zadnje tablete dabrostona a od moje menstruacije ništa. ni traga.... grudi me bole ali dosta u široko... zanima me kakvo je vaše mišljenje....postoji li šansa da sam trudna??


šansa uvijek postoji  :Smile:  
napravi testić ili izvadi betu!

----------


## leloX

Molim vas da mi kažete, ako koja od vas zna kada treba napraviti test na trudnoću, da li je potrebno čekati 1 dan nakon zadnje tablete pa ako je pozitivan opet nastaviti piti, ili testirati prije nego se prekine piti pa onda samo nastaviti bez prekidanja. I ako ga prekinem piti a test bude pozitivan može li što štetiti trudnoći

----------


## leloX

Pomozite cure, danas mi je zadnji dan dabrostona, što da radim

----------


## MMK

> Pomozite cure, danas mi je zadnji dan dabrostona, što da radim


Znas li kada ti je bila O ? Ako je prije bar 12 d. uradi testić, zaboravila sam na koliko d. si rekla da su ti ciklusi.
Nezgodno je bilo sta reći, ako prekines dabroston, a T si, vjerovatno od preskoka 1-2 tablete ne bi bio nista, ali ipak test, pa budes sigurnija.

----------


## leloX

Hvala draga, ali mislim da mi je još rano za testić, danas mi je 26 dc, a ciklus mi je obično 30 - 34 dana. Nadam se da neće biti problema ako prekinem, a i to bi zbilja bila velika sreća da sam t, jer mi ne ide nikako :/

----------


## leloX

Prema mojim procjenama o nije bila prije više od 10 dana

----------


## **az**

dabroston i utrogestan su, koliko sam ja čitala, tzv čuvari trudnoće. dakle, ne samo da ne može štetiti nego može plod i zaštititi. uzimaju se kad dođe do krvarenja i drugih simptoma prijetećeg pobačaja. ti vjerojatno dabroston piješ u neku drugu svrhu. no to je lijek koji ima višestruka djelovanja.

----------


## martapura

Drage moje, nova sam na ovom forumu i niti sama neznam da li ga dobro koristim. citam vas vec godinu dana, ali nikako da se ukljucim...
imam pitanje u vezi dabrostana.
2 god mm i ja radimo na bebi al nista. 5/02 dobila m nakon 15 dana od zadnje m. Dr mi dao da pijem od tog dana dabroston 2 tab na dan, 14 dana. prestala piti 18. m jos ni traga ni glasa. grudi bole, stomak kao pred m. jeli moguce da sam u razmaku od 5og do sada zacela?odnos smo imali 16og...
ima li tko slicna iskustva???

----------


## Maybe baby

Hej curke, evo ja sam nova tu i molim vas da mi pomognete svojim iskustvima i znanjem   :Wink:  Naime, imam PCOS i već više od dvije godine suprug i ja planiramo bebu,ali od toga naravno ništa   :Crying or Very sad:  Moja gin. mi je dala raditi nalaz hormona i on je ovakav: progestron snižen, testosteron je prošao granicu za 1, ostali hormoni ok. Ona je meni sad dala Dabrostone od 16. - 25. dana ciklusa i rekal da probam zanijeti. Suprugov spermiogram je uredan.Ja uz Dabroston pijem i čaj od vrkute dva puta dnevno po 2 dcl i kapsule pms free od enciana. Zanima me da li je kojoj od vas uspijelo zanijeti pod Dabrostonom jer mi se svi čude kako mi nije dala za taj problem klomifen :?  Puno hvala  :Kiss:

----------


## Maybe baby

Aha i zaboravila sam napisati da ovulacije nema. I gin. mi je samo jednom radila folikulometriju i rekla mi neka si ja sama doma pratim dalje.

----------


## maksi

Ja u 10 godina sa Dabrostonom zanijela jednom. Drugi put u kombinaciji dabroston+klomifen.

----------


## Maybe baby

Baš sam i zato pitala jer koliko vidim na netu da većinom  gin. daju kombinaciju klomifena i dabrostona, a ne samo Dabroston.Sad sam popila sve i moram ići kod gin. po još i budem ju probala zamoliti da li mi može dati i klomifen, nadam se da bude... :/  A na koji način se pije ta kombinacija?Sorry ako sam naporna s pitanji9ma ali zanima me to sve jer baš svoju gin. ne mogu baš pitati jer nije baš raspoložena za neka objašnjavanja.

----------


## maksi

Dabroston piješ kako ti je dala gin. A klomifen se pije od 3-7 dana ciklusa. Dozu koju ti propiše gin, ja sam pila 1 dnevno. I obavezno se ide na folikumetriju.

----------


## Maybe baby

Tebi je otprve uspjelo s klomifenom i dabrostonom u kombinaciji? Meni je sad dabroston izreguliral ciklus, ali nije mi potaknuo ovulaciju  :/

----------


## maksi

Uspjelo iz prve.  :D  A baš se nismo trudili.  :Grin:  
Ja sam odlično reagirala na klomifen. 
Dabroston ti neće potaknuti ovulaciju.

----------


## Maybe baby

To sam si i mislila da on nema baš nekog učinka za poticanje ovulacije. Ja sam inače otišla u privatnu polikliniku na pregled i tamo mi je gin. sve točno objasnio i crtao kakv je moj problem. Rekao mi je da imam PCOS i da ovulacije nema i da je moja dijagnoza neplodnost uzrokovana anovulacijom.Ali meni su pretrage i obrada bile dosta skupe u toj poliklinici pa sam s tim papirima otišla kod svoje gin. i ona se slaže u svemu ali mi je tvrdila da bude Dabroston djelovao...Ali koliko god čitam na netu vidim da ženama daju klomifene. Ja budem išla drugi tj. kod svoje gin. i zamolila da mi da klomifen. Nadam se da ne bude problema :?

----------


## maksi

Tvoja dijagnoza je i moja dijagnoza. PCOS i nemam ovulacija, mjesecima ni menstruaciju nisam dobivala. 10 godina sam pila dabrostone. Ali sam dabroston neće izazvati ovulaciju. Zato se i uzima klomifen.
Još jednom napominjem. Kada počneš sa klomifenima obavezno idi na folikumetriju.

----------


## Maybe baby

Ja bi jako htjela da mi radi folikulometriju, kad sam bila zadnji put kod gin. mi je napravila i rekla samo nema ovulacije, a dalje neka si ja sama doma pratim. Neka si kupim Maybe baby...To mi baš i nije ok jer mislim da ona sa folikulometrijom puno bolje može vidjeti nego ja doma sa svakakvim metodama. Već sam si razmišljala da promjenim gin. ako mi ne bude radila folikulometrije.Ja isto nisam imala menstruacije po 6 mjeseci i zbog toga sam već prije pila Dabroston.A ti si znači deset godina bila na njima? Ja kad ih pijem osjećam takvu glad koma!!!

----------


## maksi

10 godina na njima i uzalud čekala plusić. Onda mi pukao film i promjenila gin i napravila laparaskopiju i uskoro došao i plusić. :D 
Kada počneš sa klomifenima folikumetrija je obavezna. Neke žene ne reagiraju dobro na klomifen zato se mora pratiti. Ako ti ne bude htjela raditi folikumetriju odi privatno. I promjeni onda gin.

----------


## Maybe baby

Tako sam i mislila napraviti, jer znam što mi treba ali onda kad neki put to kažeš doktoru onda kažu da nisi ti doktor...A jako želimo bebu i već se preko dvije godine trudimo  :Crying or Very sad:   Ali uspjet ćemo, sama sebi sam rekla da moram biti pozitivna prema tome svemu  :Smile:   Puno ti hvala na savjetima  :Kiss:  
Koliko godina imaju tvoji dečki?

----------


## maksi

Imaš pp.

----------


## sunce moje malo

ja pijem dabroston da se T bolje "uhvati", pa me zanima jel moguće da sam se od njega užasno oprištavila?
jel imao tko takvu nuspojavu ili je to normalno za T?

----------


## maksi

Normalno za T. Proći će. Tako je i meni bilo.  :Smile:

----------


## Cokolino

Bok,

ja ovaj mjesec počinjem s Dabrostonima. Nakon poroda menstruacije su mi se skratile i pojavio mi se spotting koji traje od ovulacije pa sve dok ne dođe M. To su tipični simptomi manjka progesterona, ali moj ginić nekako nije bio ubijeđen da je to kod mene slučaj. Moj je problem taj što bih ja sada ponovo željela ostati trudna pa sam nestrpljiva. A ginić je rekao da probam još nekoliko mjeseci bez ikakve terapije prije nego uzmem Dabrostone. Prošla su 2 mjeseca i ja ih planiram uzeti ovaj mjesec. Osim ako netko od vas nema nekakv ubjedljiv razlog zašto ih ne bih uzela?

----------


## deniii

bok cure......

ja sam ovaj mjesec (nakon dvije god bezuspješnog pravljenja bebe   :Sad:  ) bila na terapiji klomifenima...super sam reagirala sve je popucalo...i onda mi je dok dala da pijem dobroston od 17dc pa dalje. 2x1...nije rekla do kada pa sma zvala sestru da pita i pova mi kaže da pijem dok ne dobijem mengu. Sad mi nije jasno gdje god čitam kaže da s emora prestat pit par dana da bi dobila mengu?
maksi molim te reci mi koliko si ti dana pila dobroston.....ia ko ja pijem od 17dc a cilus mi ej inače 27-28 dana....kad da prestanem pit??????
CURE MOOOLIM VAS POMAGAJTEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!

----------


## deniii

da napomenem nemam PCOS svi nalazi su mi uredu i homoni i HSG i spermiogram itd.....valjda ova moja nije znala šta bi više pa mi dala klomifen!!!!!!!

----------


## tajica

> Meni se dogodilo nešto što mi se nije nikad od kad pijem dabrostone, a to je da nisam dobila menzis iako je prošlo već četri dana od zadnje tablete(uvijek dobijem treći dan)!!!!
> Radila sam test i pokazao je jedan veliki minus.
> Trbuh me rastura a grudi ne smijem dotaknuti.
> Da li je netko imao takav slučaj?


I kod mene isti slučaj. Nakon dabrostona uvijek mi dođe 2-3 dan,a sad je već 9-i dan i nisam dobila. Test sam radila prije 3 dana i bio je negativan,nažalost. Mislim ponoviti test. Ali čisto sumnjam.

----------


## a72

*deniii*, ja sam ga pila i uvijek je bilo 10 dana ,od 16-26 dc, mada sam ja na svoju ruku pila poslije ovulacije 18 dc i narednih 10 dana...obicno ide tako, a pise i na uputama. javice sa valjda jos neko  ... sretno!

----------


## deniii

a 72 hvala na odgovoru   :Kiss:   i ja se nadam da će s ejoš cura javit

i ja sam odlučila pit 10 dana do 27 dc pa ćemo vidit hoče bit šta......ovaj mjesec sam pozitivna ko nikad,,,,,,jednostavno znam da smo ja i mm odradili sve šta smo mogli sad je u božjim rukama   :Smile:  pa šta bude......

----------


## linolina

Ginekologinja mi je dala Dabroston (10 dana po 2 t) i otišla na godišnji (kako ovo zvuči glupo  :Grin:  ).
Uglavnom, kasni  mi menga, imam pcos-ali sam imala ovulaciju (zakašnjelu) ovaj ciklus.
Problem je u tome što mi je rekla da ako dobijem tijekom pijenja-prestanem piti.
 Danas sam imala nešto što više liči na smeđi iscjedak, malo i prestalo....*računam li to pod mengu*? 

Računate li vi?

 (Ne mogu je dobiti na telefon, a mislim se da li da nastavim  piti (tek 3. dan pijenja mi je danas), sve me boli, kao da ću eksplodirat (čak sam test radila, usprkos UZV pregledu, ali ništa)

----------


## Aurora*

> Ginekologinja mi je dala Dabroston (10 dana po 2 t) i otišla na godišnji (kako ovo zvuči glupo  ).
> Uglavnom, kasni  mi menga, imam pcos-ali sam imala ovulaciju (zakašnjelu) ovaj ciklus.
> Problem je u tome što mi je rekla da ako dobijem tijekom pijenja-prestanem piti.
>  Danas sam imala nešto što više liči na smeđi iscjedak, malo i prestalo....*računam li to pod mengu*? 
> 
> Računate li vi?
> 
> (Ne mogu je dobiti na telefon, a mislim se da li da nastavim piti (tek 3. dan pijenja mi je danas), sve me boli, kao da ću eksplodirat (čak sam test radila, usprkos UZV pregledu, ali ništa)


Oskudan smedji iscjedak bi bio tzv. spotting, a pocetak menstruacije tek onda kada krene pravo, obilno krvarenje. 

Da li ti se spotting i inace pojavljuje prije M? Kada si imala ovulaciju i kada si u odnosu na nju pocela piti Dabroston? Ako si tek na pocetku lutealne faze (recimo 5, 6 dana poslije ovulacije) onda mislim da je bolje nastaviti s uzimanjem Dabrostona do minimalno 10 dana kako je i predvidjeno.

----------


## linolina

[a)[/quote]

Da li ti se spotting i inace pojavljuje prije M? Kada si imala ovulaciju i kada si u odnosu na nju pocela piti Dabroston? Ako si tek na pocetku lutealne faze (recimo 5, 6 dana poslije ovulacije) onda mislim da je bolje nastaviti s uzimanjem Dabrostona do minimalno 10 dana kako je i predvidjeno.[/quote]

Ne, ne pojavljuje se inače, a ovulacija jest bila -potvrđeno UZV-om žuto tijeli, i to.....sad kad razmislim taman oko 15 dana (po mojoj procjeni) prije "spottinga"....možda bolje da prestanem  :?  Tnx Aurora

----------


## Aurora*

Hm, *linolina*, kako je onda uopce doslo do toga da si pocela piti Dabrostan pred sam kraj lutealne faze, odnosno tik pred menstruaciju, pogotovo ako je je ovulacija potvrdjena toliko prije na UZV  :/ ? 

Ne znam, 3 dana Dabrostona nije dovoljno da bi moglo djelovati na kvalitetno zadebljanje sluznice koje dovodi do menstruacije, sto bi mu trebalo biti svrha u slucaju kada nema ovulacije...

To po mom misljenju znaci, ako ti sluznica nije dovoljno zadebljana i ako sada prekines s Dabrostonom, onda ce ti M jos kasniti. S druge strane, ako nastavis s Dabrostonom, a vrijeme je za M, Dabroston ce je u najgorem slucaju odgoditi za dan ili dva, ali ce ona bez obzira na Dabroston svejedno doci...

Ja bih rekla da tvoja odluka prvenstveno ovisi od razloga zbog kojeg si pocela piti Dabroston prije 3 dana.

----------


## linolina

Imam pcos-ovulacija je kadnila 2-3 tjedna i to je već klasika....nakon ture pilula-nekoliko ciklusa je o.k., a onda zastoj, pa Dabrostoni, pa pilule....i tako   :Sad:

----------


## deniii

halo curke
evo samo da javim da od moje terapije klomifenom NIŠTA,,,,procurila sam sinoć toćno po satu  28dc........
ovaj put me baš slomilo........nakon toliko vremena čovjek se ipak ponada i onda ćorak......žao mi je muža i njemu je bilo teško....al šta ćemo...živjet se mora...
vama hvala na odgovorima.....pusaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## Aurora*

*linolina* kako je zavrsila tvoja prica s Dabrostonom, spottingom i zakasnjelom M? Jesi li nakon ona tri dana prestala uzimati Dabroston i jesi li uskoro nakon spottinga dobila M?

----------


## linolina

Aurora, bila si u pravu-to je bili prije menstruacije-koja je stigla 2 dana poslije- i baš je bila ful. 
Ne znam zašto mi je gin uopće dao Dabroston, ne vjerujem da je djelovao, čak se pitam je li moguće da je pomakao mengu tih par dana (jer sam se osjećala kao da ću eksplodirati) s obzirom da sam maltene propustila jednu tabletu (misleći da dolaze stvari-kasnije sam je uzela....kao da sam dodatno zbunila hormone). 
Naravno, prestala sam s uzimanjem čim sam dobila....vidjet ćemo drugi ciklus : 

tnx na savjetima  :Smile:

----------


## lastavica1979

Ja sam isto jucer bila kod doktora i dao mi Dabruston jer od pocetka ovulacije do menge imam spotting i krvarenja na obrisu papira. Strah me da nesto sad ne poremetim s tim uzimajuci jer se u 9 mjesecu spremam ic na AIH. Sta vi mislite da ipak popijem jedan mjesec da vidim dal ce to prestatili da ostavim kak je

----------


## Aurora*

*lastavica1979* ja bih svakako probala s Dabrostonom, jer mislim da on moze pomoci, a ne moze stetiti. Vazno je da ga pocnes piti od ovulacije i minimalno 12 dana neprekinuto. Vjerujem da ti je i dr. dao slicne upute. Ako je kod tebe problem u manjku progesterona (a cesto upravo spotting na to upucuje) onda ti zahvaljujuci Dabrostonu AIH u 9. mjecesu mozda nece ni trebati. Sretno!

----------


## lastavica1979

Aurora hvala ti i rijeci ti se pozlatile.

----------


## točkalica

hi!
imam par pitanja o dabrostoneu, tj, duphastone, ali koliko sam shvatila to je isto??


dobila sam ih za poticanje nestalih stvari. preskočili su me jedna mjesec i vjerovatno bi još da nisam ošla kod gin.

uglavnom ovako men. mi je bila oko 23.04. zadnja, a tablete pijem (2x1) četiri dana.  moram ih pit 10 dana. Kad sam počela pit duphastone imala sam iscjedak tako da misilm da je čak bila O tada. i sad da li kad dobijem menstr. po tim tabletama mogu očekivat O uobičajeno 15- tak dana nakon menstruacije ili ne??

I informacije radi, čula sam da je veća mogućnost blizanačke trudnoće uz korištenje tih tableta. Zanima me je li to moguće i u ovom slučaju kada se piju radi izazivanja stvari ili????


hvala!!!!!!!!

----------


## točkalica

hi! 
imam par pitanja o dabrostoneu, tj, duphastone, ali koliko sam shvatila to je isto?? 


dobila sam ih za poticanje nestalih stvari. preskočili su me jedna mjesec i vjerovatno bi još da nisam ošla kod gin. 

uglavnom ovako men. mi je bila oko 23.04. zadnja, a tablete pijem (2x1) četiri dana. moram ih pit 10 dana. Kad sam počela pit duphastone imala sam iscjedak tako da misilm da je čak bila O tada. i sad da li kad dobijem menstr. po tim tabletama mogu očekivat O uobičajeno 15- tak dana nakon menstruacije ili ne?? 

I informacije radi, čula sam da je veća mogućnost blizanačke trudnoće uz korištenje tih tableta. Zanima me je li to moguće i u ovom slučaju kada se piju radi izazivanja stvari ili???? 


hvala!!!!!!!!

 malo dižem   :Grin:

----------


## točkalica

ma ne mogu vjerovat da kad baš ovih dana nitko ne priča o dobrostonu!! dajte odgovorite miii!! hvalaaa  :Grin:

----------


## Aurora*

> imam par pitanja o dabrostoneu, tj, duphastone, ali koliko sam shvatila to je isto??


Prema ovim podacima to je isto - didrogesteron. 




> da li kad dobijem menstr. po tim tabletama mogu očekivat O uobičajeno 15- tak dana nakon menstruacije ili ne??


Ako su ti inace ciklusi uredni mislim da mozes. 




> I informacije radi, čula sam da je veća mogućnost blizanačke trudnoće uz korištenje tih tableta. Zanima me je li to moguće i u ovom slučaju kada se piju radi izazivanja stvari ili????


Vjerojatno si pobrkala Dabroston (Duphaston) s Klomifenom. Dabroston ne utjece na mogucnost viseplodne trudnoce jer je to samo progesteron - hormon koji se oslobadja nakon ovulacije i utjece na kvalitetu endometrija. Za razliku od Klomifena koji se propisije upravo za stimulaciju ovulacije i obicno utjece na sazrijevanje vise od jedne jajne stanice u ciklusu.

----------


## točkalica

aha, ok..puno hvalaaa   :Smile:  

a nisu mi baš uredni ciklusi zato i pitam, jer pijem duph. zbog izostanka menst. tako da sam daleko od urednih ciklusa!

----------


## Aurora*

Jedan anovulacijski ciklus u odredjenom vremenskom razdoblju nije neuobicajno pa ako ti je M izostala npr. jednom u godini dana mislim da bi to Duphaston trebao normalizirati tako da odmah nakon M dobijes ponovo svoju O.

Problem je medjutim ako ti ovakvo stanje nije izuzetak. Tada bi trebalo vidjeti ne radi li se mozda o PCOS  ili na primjer visokom prolaktinu (na drugoj temi sam ti vec na to skrenula paznju  :Wink: ) ili necem drugom za sto ces se ipak morati obratiti lijecniku budes li to zeljela rijesiti.

----------


## točkalica

ovo mi je već drugi nakon 6 mjeseci , s tim da je prvi put nije bilo dva ili ti ciklusa. misim da je to bilo pri kraju prošle na ovu godinu. onda sam par puta dobila uglavnom normalno i onda sad opet izostala. PCOS imam, to sam spomenula negdje, vodene ciste vrlo male. A za prolaktin ne znam, radili smo štitnjaču, ne znam da li je gledal prolaktin, a ja sam joj potpuno zaboravila spomenut isjedak iz bradavice misleći da je nevažno.
Ovaj mjsec ćemo najjvjerovatnije krenut sa akcijom  pa ako ne bude išlo onda ću otić pa joj napomenut i to. Ali nadajmo se da neće trebat.
Sad sam stavila 3 teme u jednu   :Grin:  !

----------


## Jim

Molim savjet, borim se sa PCOS i neplodnošću godinama, dr.mi je ovaj ciklus prepisala duphaston kako bi dobila menstruaciju pa idemo na AIH međutim danas je 7 dan od zadnje tablete i ja još nisam dobila ? Da li se ikome dogodilo da nije dobio menstruaciju nakon tableta? Šta može biti uzrok?

----------


## točkalica

ja sam ti sad pila duphastone i dobila nakon četvrtog dana. 
ne znam što m ože biti uzrok ali možeš pričekat još koji dan. meni je rekla da bi trebala dobit tako par dana nakon, ako ne da pričekam još malo, i onda ako baš ne dobijem 15 dana nakon talbeta da joj se javim.

a moj razlog bi vjerovatno bili PCOS da ih nisam dobila.

pričekaj još koji dan pa se ponovo javi doktoru, sretno.!

----------


## točkalica

evo  teme o dobrostonu!!!

----------


## kika83

Cure, ja sam bila 17.9 na inseminaciji, 5.10 sam vadila betu i negativna je. Pijem dabroston od inseminacije i još uvijek nisam dobila. Ginić mi je reko ako sam ga dobro razumila da u slučaju negativne bete pijem još 10 dana, a pitala sam i primarnu ginekologicu dali da nastavim ako je beta negativna, rekla je da(menga mora doć). Malo sam zbunjena jer znam da kad prestanem pit nastupit če krvarenje a ja moram bit.
Dali da ih slušam i pijem  dalje ili prestanem na svoju ruku? Help

----------


## točkalica

ajme cure, da li se vi debljate od dobrostona tj. duphastonea.   Ja ih pijem dva mjeseca i sve mi se čini da ću morat i treći i natukla sam sigurno 6-7 kila, osjećam se kao kit   :Sad:  ....

----------


## kika83

O da, nekad sam imala lijepih 50kg i bila zadovoljna sobom a sad imam 60kg, prije ljeta sam imala i 64  :Evil or Very Mad:   Godinu dana sam svaki mj pila dabroston i ko svinja sam došla. Reko mi je ginić da one napuhuju i da stvaraju vodu u organizmu, zato tako izgledamo  :Crying or Very sad:  
Evo i sad ih pijem i nikako neuspjevam smršavit- a na dijeti sam :?

----------


## točkalica

:Evil or Very Mad:   bap krasno......još malo i ako se krenem deblajt završavam ja s njim, ne mislm jedan jedini život koji imam provest debela.....već mi je teško hodat sma sa sobom sa ovih 10 kila viška...a prošlo ljeto, ahhh, sve mi je tako lijepo stajalo

----------


## Nicol

Pratim vas već neko vrijeme... točnije od kad sam počela piti Dabroston, sada mi je drugi cuklus. Pijem ga od 11-25 dc 2x1 zbog spottinga i planiranja druge trudnoće. Danas mi je 20dc i ja prokrvarila lagano. Što bi to trebalo biti? Koliko znam uz njih se nebi smjela dobiti m.           Molim savjet ako neka od vas ima, jer ću izluditi do sutra kada planiram nazvati svoju doc.   :Love:

----------


## kika83

> Pratim vas već neko vrijeme... točnije od kad sam počela piti Dabroston, sada mi je drugi cuklus. Pijem ga od 11-25 dc 2x1 zbog spottinga i planiranja druge trudnoće. Danas mi je 20dc i ja prokrvarila lagano. Što bi to trebalo biti? Koliko znam uz njih se nebi smjela dobiti m.           Molim savjet ako neka od vas ima, jer ću izluditi do sutra kada planiram nazvati svoju doc.


Možda je došlo do implantacije :?  Jer kod implantacije može doć do laganog krvarenja.

----------


## točkalica

ili ovulacijsko krvarenje??? ja sam imala ovaj dva dana, jako malo krvarenje na 22 dc.... nadam sed a ti je implatacijsko krvarenje~~~~~~

----------


## Nicol

Ma ne vjerujem da je implantacijsko jer je baš crveno, a i boli me trbuh. Evo cijeli dan curka lagano. E sad... danas još nisam popila Dabroston jer ne znam dali da nastavim ili da prestanem? Što vi kažete, da ga popijem na veče? I hvala vam na odgovorima... Bilo bi savršeno kada bi bilo implantacijsko, nitko sretniji od mene!  :D  
Ali evo, baš me to sve zabrinulo.     :/

----------


## visibaba

> O da, nekad sam imala lijepih 50kg i bila zadovoljna sobom a sad imam 60kg, prije ljeta sam imala i 64   Godinu dana sam svaki mj pila dabroston i ko svinja sam došla. Reko mi je ginić da one napuhuju i da stvaraju vodu u organizmu, zato tako izgledamo  
> Evo i sad ih pijem i nikako neuspjevam smršavit- a na dijeti sam :?


nisi sigurno 10kg natukla od napuhavanja i zadrzavanja vode  :Wink:   :Love:  , iako je istina i da napuhavaju i zadrzavaju vodu u organizmu.
meni je najgadnija nuspojava dabrostona bila sto sam nonstop mislila samo na hranu, totalna opsesija hranom, uzas. i jela sam non stop. srecom nisam ga nikad morala uzimati duze od dva ciklusa  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## točkalica

e pa tako i ja, savaki malo bi jela, a štoje najgore izgledam kao trudnica , a nisam , iako paniram biti, sigurno me 15 ljudi pitalo jesam li trudna...a ja obješnjavam kako sam se udebljala   :Mad:  ......ljude koje ne vidim neko vrijeme pozdravaljam sa NE; nisam trudna , debela sam   :Laughing:

----------


## Nicol

Evo, zvala sam jutros doc. i ona kaže da lagano krvarenje ne mora ništa značiti i da nastavim sa Dabrostonima kako bi trebala. Pa ćemo vidjeti. Inače moje m izgledaju totalno drugačije od ovoga. Nadam se samo da nije nešto jako loše jer sam u 6 mj. imala missed ab. i ne treba mi sad još nešto slično...  :Sad:   Vidjet ćemo kroz par dana pa vam javim ishod.   :Kiss:

----------


## kika83

> kika83 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> O da, nekad sam imala lijepih 50kg i bila zadovoljna sobom a sad imam 60kg, prije ljeta sam imala i 64   Godinu dana sam svaki mj pila dabroston i ko svinja sam došla. Reko mi je ginić da one napuhuju i da stvaraju vodu u organizmu, zato tako izgledamo  
> Evo i sad ih pijem i nikako neuspjevam smršavit- a na dijeti sam :?
> 
> 
> nisi sigurno 10kg natukla od napuhavanja i zadrzavanja vode   , iako je istina i da napuhavaju i zadrzavaju vodu u organizmu.
> meni je najgadnija nuspojava dabrostona bila sto sam nonstop mislila samo na hranu, totalna opsesija hranom, uzas. i jela sam non stop. srecom nisam ga nikad morala uzimati duze od dva ciklusa


Nisam niti napisala da sam se udebljala od napuhavanja i to šta zadržava vodu.

----------


## lastavica1979

Kad sam pila daboston tri mjeseca nisam se udebljala onda je bila biokemijska trudnoca morala sam ga pit 3 puta na dan i dobila 5 kila u tjedan dana koje sam izgubila kad sam ga prestala piti. Sad 16 dan menge opet ga pijem i nadam se pravoj skolskoj trudnoci

----------


## fayette

Ja vec dvije godine imam predmenenstruacijski spotting. Medjutim zadnjih par ciklusa traje cak 7-10 dana, sve do pocetka M. hormoni su mi svi uredni, vadila sam ih u više navrata... ginekolog mi je propisao DABROSTON, i to od 15.tog dana ciklusa kroz 14 dana, 3x1, a zatim test posto planiram trudnocu. Evo ovo mi je sada vec drugi mjesec da pijem dabroston. prošli ciklus se ponovo pojavio spotting, dabroston mi nije pomogao, a M sam dobila 2-3 dana nakon prestanka uzimanja dabrostona. Medjutim u ovom ciklusu uz redoviti spotting, dobila sam pravu M za vrijeme uzimanja Dabrostona! ( to mi je bio predzadnji dan uzimanja). To mi je malo cudno jer sam citala da se M dobije obicno nakon prestanka uzimanja- obicno 2-3 dana nakon... Tako da sam ga sada prestala piti...i ne znam da li da ga nastavim piti u sljedecem ciklusu? Da li znate koliko je potrebno vremena uzimati DAbroston da bi utjecao na prestanak spotinga? i da li je netko od vas dobio M za vrijeme tj. pred krajuzimanja Dabrostona? Hvala puno na pomoći

----------


## AMELLIE

I ja sam pila Dabroston i imala sam uzasne nuspojave...promjenom gin. i žaljenjem na nuspojave Dabroston mi je zamijenio Utrogestanom..isti učinak sa nikakvim nuspojavama...u kombinaciji s klomifenom i Gonalom F radimo na bebi!!!

----------


## barbyRI

uzimala sam vec dabroston prije,po par mj pa pauzu pa onda opet i tako...uglavnom pila sam ga jel nemam redovite menge ,da ih dobijem redovito svaki mj. i ja bi ih nakon popijene zadnje dobila uvijek,tamo 3,4,5 dan.nekad mi traju po 5,6 dana a nekad samo 1 dan.kao npr. prosli mj. zasto se to desava ne znam. kako mi oept kasne sad od 9.mj ih uzimam pa nekih 6mj mi je rekla ginek. sad sam ustvari na duphastonu,kao bolji je ,ne zadrzava tako vodu i manje se debljas.sad koliko je to istinito.. :? sa dabrostonom sam primjetila da sam pocela dobivat pristice po licu,po vratu iza,pojacala mi se dlakavost,vise se znojim i pocela sam se jako debljat,sta mi je najgore od svega...ali to je kao normalno,kazu dr. ipak su to hormoni... i zadnjih par dan imam ucestale glavobolje,da li je to od njega isto,ne znam.... uglavnom pomaze mi jedino da mi se reguliraju ciklusi a za drugo mi odmaze...  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## anjuška

POZDRAV SVIMA U KLUBU!
 kAKO STE,IMA LI KAKVIH NOVOSTI KOD VAS?
Ja sam zbog kratke lutealne faze od samo 9 dana ovaj mjesec uzimala duphaston od 17.dc 2x1 i trebala nastaviti kroz 10 dana ali mi je menga stigla na 9.dan uzimanja (tj.na 25.dc),pa sam prekinula i nastavljam slijedeći cilkus po istoj shemi.Imate li sličnih iskustava,znači li to da mi je progesteron punoprenizak? Naime nalaz mi je na 21.dc (prije uzimanja duphastona)bio 25.5 štoje u okviru ref.vrijednosti (6-86) ali ipak prema donjoj granici.Kakvi su vama nalazi progesterona i koliko bih još trebala uzimati da mi se izregulira ciklus jer čekam plusić već 12mj?

----------


## marilka

Drage,,
i ja imam slicnih iskustava sa Duphastonom, bez obzira na njega par dana prije ocekivane mjesecnice prokrvarim (onaj dosadni smedjkasti iscjedak),, to mi sve skupa traje 5-6 dana i onda nastupa "prava" mjesecnica.. Luda sam vise od toga, svaki mjesec ista stvar se ponavlja,,, Pretpostavljam da je to zbog preniskog progesterona.

----------


## paid

Kopiram pitanje i ovdje jer mi se čini da tu više spada...

čitam vas neko vrijeme, jer smo se odlučili na drugo dijete.no kod mene problemi.
situacija je ovakva-zadnju mengu sam imala 13.04., kad je zakasnila ponadala se ja da sam odmah prvi mjesec ostala trudna kad ono dva negativna testa, otišla kod gin-kaže niste trudni dijagnoza amenoreja-terapija duphaston 7 dana po tri tabletice. rekla gin da ću dobiti najkasnije 7-10 dana nakon što ih popijem. eto popila ja i prošlo 11 dana a ono ništa. šta je sa mnom????užasno sam zabrinuta. nikada mi se ovo nije događalo nego sada kad smo se odlučili imati dijete a kako će beba doći kad ni ciklusa nemam....

----------


## zeljana02

nisam nigdje nasla o duphastonu pa pisem ovdje...dakle situacija je slijedeca...zbog obilne M dobila sam duphaston za regulaciju ciklusa...inace mi je ciklus skolski 28 dana...od 11 dc pocela sam piti 2xdnevno 14 dana...vecer kada sam pila zadnju tabletu i to prije nego sam ju popila primjetila sam tamnozuckasti iscjedak kao "suncani", bas izraziti zuti...drugi dan ujutro malo prokrvarila,i nakon sat vremena sve stalo i opet taj zuti iscjedak...nemam pojma sta da mislim, pa me zanima vase misljenje ako koja ima slicnu pricu...nisma mislila da cu tako brzo dobiti cim prestanem uzimati tablete, a ono odmah drugi dan svijetla krv i sve stalo... :Rolling Eyes: ...ako nista drugo nemam one uzasne bolove i o.k. se osjecam...

----------


## Franny

> nisam nigdje nasla o duphastonu pa pisem ovdje...dakle situacija je slijedeca...zbog obilne M dobila sam duphaston za regulaciju ciklusa...inace mi je ciklus skolski 28 dana...od 11 dc pocela sam piti 2xdnevno 14 dana...vecer kada sam pila zadnju tabletu i to prije nego sam ju popila primjetila sam tamnozuckasti iscjedak kao "suncani", bas izraziti zuti...drugi dan ujutro malo prokrvarila,i nakon sat vremena sve stalo i opet taj zuti iscjedak...nemam pojma sta da mislim, pa me zanima vase misljenje ako koja ima slicnu pricu...nisma mislila da cu tako brzo dobiti cim prestanem uzimati tablete, a ono odmah drugi dan svijetla krv i sve stalo......ako nista drugo nemam one uzasne bolove i o.k. se osjecam...


 čuj, nisam ti baš pametna oko toga. moguće je dobit M i dan nakon prestanka uzimanja, ikao na kutiji iše 3-7 dana, sve ovisi od organizma do organizma. budeš vidjela sutra - prekosutra kak će se stvari odvijati..jer moguće je i da si T. po tome možeš normalno ostati T jer on ti regulira ciklus. ok, većina cura ne ostane odmah 1. ciklus uzimanja T, ali sve je moguće..nabaci testić da to eliminiraš a ja ti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da si T!! :Kiss:

----------


## zeljana02

tnx. za odgovor draga...sve si nekak mislim da cu ih prestat piti, onako mi je ciklus barem bio pravilan i tocno 28dc, ali bolna M i obilna...hm...vidjet cu sutra ili prekosutra kako ce biti...

----------


## acitam

Cure, znate li možda zašto i 16 dana nakon korištenja duphastona nisam dobila menstruaciju i što bi dalje trebala činiti? Dr mi je na godišnjem. Ne znam da li je glupo ništa ne koristiti sve do rujna dok se on ne vrati. I da li bi ipak do tada trebala dobiti? Molim vas, pomozite, sva sam očajna. Hvala

----------


## sirenamala

> Cure, znate li možda zašto i 16 dana nakon korištenja duphastona nisam dobila menstruaciju i što bi dalje trebala činiti? Dr mi je na godišnjem. Ne znam da li je glupo ništa ne koristiti sve do rujna dok se on ne vrati. I da li bi ipak do tada trebala dobiti? Molim vas, pomozite, sva sam očajna. Hvala


Draga acitam,jesi li rijesila svoju situaciju?Ja sam sad u istoj situaciji i ne znam sto je razlog tome,uvijek sam menstruaciju dobivala u roku 2-3 od zadnje tablete.a sad je nema!

----------


## TinaB

Zbog blago policističnih jajnika moram piti Duphaston od 16 do 25 DC jer MM i ja radimo na drugoj bebici nekoliko mjeseci  - prvi puta zatrudnjeli od prve - a sada nikako da uspijemo.

Zanima me koliko vas je pilo Duphaston/Dabrostone i da li Vam uspio pomoći da zatrudite?

----------


## zeljana02

ja sam ih pila u 6. i 7.mj zbog regulacije ciklusa (obilno krvarenje), u 8. mj je bila zadnja M i evo nas u 16 tjednu...u svakom slucaju dobro ga je piti, jedino sto je meni malo smetalo natukla sam 5 kg za 10 dana ali isplatilo se...ne mogu tvrditi da mi je bas duphaston pomogao, ali definitvno mi nije skodio...sretno  :Heart: ...i da, pijem ga od 7 t.t. i piti cu ga do 20 t.t. po preporuci dr....pije ga se i prije zaceca, a i poslije...zovu ga "cuvar trudnoce" jer osigurava dovoljnu razinu progesterona koji je neophodan za razvoj T...

----------


## TinaB

Ja zadnjih 12 mjeseci imam cikluse točno 34 dana, menga traje 5-6 dana, normalna. I zadnjih par mjseci kada smo odlučuli da idemo po drugu bebu sve je otišlo krivo. Prvi mjesec sam imama spotting pa mengu dobilana 30 DC, a drugi mjesec ju uopće nisam dobila odnosno dobila sam je 49 DC nakon 7 dana duphastona 2x1. Dijagnoza je PCO gr. levis i kao dophaston bi trebao pomoći da zatrudnim. Ah živi bili pa vidjeli. Željana hvala na odgovoru i isprika moderatoricama na otvorenoj (ponovljenoj) temi. :Embarassed:

----------


## Abys

drage cure,

posto sam primjetila da neke od vas podrzavaju lijecenje sto prirodnijim putem, znamima me sto mislite o ovom proizvodu kojeg sam kupila:
http://www.vitaminexpress.com/produc...roducts_id/526

naime, to je prirodni, dakle bio- identicni progesteron koji nije konstitucijski izmjenjen da bi mogao biti patentiran. 
Ja sam ga nabavila i namjeravam ga upotrebljavati iduci ciklus umjesto Dufastona. inace imam Pcos,imate detaljnije o meni u pcos temi.

posto sam ja ovdje na forumu od vasih divnih savjeta puno toga saznala i naucila (neznam sto bih bez vas) onda sam zeljela i ja podijeliti neka moja saznanja/ istrazivanja.

sto mislite?
pusa :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ardnas

Trebaš se konzultirati sa dr... ne daje neku sigurnost, meni bar...

----------


## Least123

menstruacija mi kasni 3 mjeseca (od prvog dana zadnje menge koja je bila 22.6) i danas sam vadila neke hormone i dobila sam duphastone. trebam ih piti 12d, 2 tabletice dnevno. vidim da svi piju drugačije doze, o čemu to ovisi?

----------


## bubekica

*least* doza duphastona ovisi o debljini endometrija prije uzimanja.

----------


## sarazg33

pozdrav svima,ako mi možete pomoći u vezi mog slučaja....
u petom mjesecu sam imala vanmaterničnu trudnoću,ostala sam bez lijevog jajovoda,nakon svega obavila sve pretrage što je doktor tražio,papa,brisevi,urinokultura,uzv,svi nalazo ok,sterilni,na uzv dokazana ovulacija.Do tada menge školske svakih 28dana.Sad zadnja 2mjeseca menga došla nakon 25dana,a prošla nakon 22dana.Ginić mi je dao dabroston da pijem od 12DC,da produžimo drugu fazu ciklusa jer kaže da mi je progesteron niži zato dolazi do menge.Trebam ga poćeti piti 17.10 1tabletu na dan,ne znam kad mi je O ovaj mjesec jer nisam mjerila temp ni lh trakice koristila,pa se pitam da li će mi zaustaviti o ako bude ovaj mj kasnije...please help

----------


## sarazg33

nema nikoga ovdje?????????????'šmrc

----------

